# Is this a crypt?



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

Hi,

I need help to ID this plant. I found it amongst pots of crypts.










Cheers
Vincent


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

pics not showing


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I can see the pic, but I'm not sure on the plant.... :?


----------



## Daemonfly (Mar 21, 2004)

For those who can't see it, try loading it seperately (damn imagestation...)

http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid116/p5534d074138fda13b35a854fbb14f908/f8b44704.jpg


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive never seen one like that before, but then, I havent seen many crypts


----------



## aquaverde (Feb 9, 2004)

For me, pic doesn't show, link doesn't work.
Edit: works now, but I can't give an ID


----------



## fastlee84 (Apr 12, 2004)

hi bro..
maybe you could post a close up on the leaves. that may help.. it does look a bit like crypt. but not too sure though..


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It's not a crypt. I can see the veins on one of the leaves, and side veins are branching from the midrib near the end of the leaf. In all the crypts I have seen, nearly all the side veins branch from the midvein near the base of the leaf and run almost parallel to the midvein. 

I don't know what it is, however. Let us know how well it does submersed.


----------



## AV8TOR (Mar 28, 2004)

Daemonfly said:


> For those who can't see it, try loading it seperately (damn imagestation...)
> 
> http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid116/p5534d074138fda13b35a854fbb14f908/f8b44704.jpg


Dosen't work either

Forbidden
You don't have permission to access /picture/sraid116/p5534d074138fda13b35a854fbb14f908/f8b44704.jpg on this server.


----------

